# Half price



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

For those interested or thinking about buying new cups, Coffee Hit are selling their ACF cups at half price. The ACF cups are brilliant, thick walled and hold the heat very well. Grab a bargain everyone.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

...and a thumbs-up from me on these, too. I've bought sets of their espresso and flat whites, and they're superb value for money.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I have just bought two of these  Ikea Cups  as I don't have an "cups" in the house only mugs.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I'd just love the job of making up names for the items in Ikea ;>)))


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

FÄRGRIK = COLORFUL (Google Translate) but still, Colorful is a random name for a cup


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The ACF cups are pretty durable too. Have dropped mine and they bounced (not a guaranteed outcome)


----------



## Monkey_Boy (Feb 26, 2010)

I had some ACF cups come through clearance at work (140 pallets left to sort and still rising) think I paid £1.50 for 6........We've also started stocking Mazzer grinders.....I see a great staff discount and should have a new one for under £50 within the month







....love work!!!!!!!


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Monkey_Boy said:


> I had some ACF cups come through clearance at work (140 pallets left to sort and still rising) think I paid £1.50 for 6........We've also started stocking Mazzer grinders.....I see a great staff discount and should have a new one for under £50 within the month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We would all love that sort of opportunity to come up

Don


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Monkey_Boy said:


> I had some ACF cups come through clearance at work (140 pallets left to sort and still rising) think I paid £1.50 for 6........We've also started stocking Mazzer grinders.....I see a great staff discount and should have a new one for under £50 within the month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you need a lackey for the day?


----------

